# Spoilt? Me? Never!



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I started off with such good intentions with Otto, mainly that he would never be allowed on the furniture. Oh well.....!

Just chillin':



















Holding court:










How can I say no to this?!:


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww how lovely xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog...lovely pics.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

my dog has his own setee aswell a £3000 at that!!! he only sleeps on his bed at night


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww he's lovely! and just look at the size of those feet!!!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww he is adorable, cant believe how quick he is growing. And yes I imagine it is very hard to resist those huge cute eyes,


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

He's gorgeous I couldn't resist those eyes either.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awhh...definitly spoilt hehe  the more i see him the more i want one just like him


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

He looks an Angel  are you sure he is a Vizzie?? LOL
Great pics


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Hehe, it's those puppy dog eyes. You can never resist,


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Hahahaha Bex you sucker to those puppy dog eyes lol xx


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. Unfortunately he knows exactly how cute he is and he's not above using it to get what he wants. It still doesn't work with food though!



Luvdogs said:


> He looks an Angel  are you sure he is a Vizzie?? LOL
> Great pics


This is the calm before the storm. He likes to lull me into a false sense of security before the tilt switch goes!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm at least half convinced that from day one their mums teach them to how manipulate humans by looking cute.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

lol Bex.. he really is a wee stunner!! 
Like All Vizzies, he's getting his own way i see! 
Such a good boy! lol


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

He's very handsome!! And has HUGE paws!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

just look at that face!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like he needs a good wash, naughty boy, your gonna let him get away with loooads  good pics


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What a fantastic looking boy! I don't blame you for giving in to him he sure does have one of those faces!!

Stunning pup!


----------



## Kian's dad (Jun 2, 2009)

he's getting so big already. yeah, on the sofa lasted about 3 weeks for us.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_hahaha he got you!!! what a gorgeous boy  i wouldnt resist those eyes either :blushing:_


----------

